
Computer system passes “visual Turing test” - avivo
https://news.mit.edu/2015/computer-system-passes-visual-turing-test-1210
======
avivo
Full text of paper:
[https://www.sciencemag.org/content/350/6266/1332.full](https://www.sciencemag.org/content/350/6266/1332.full)

